# Manga



## radeness (Jul 9, 2012)

@CowGoesQuack I see. I don't understand how people can get so into it, though, but it's probably me just being a girl and not liking all the action scenes. @mestika Annasumanara. It is deeply psychological and I think you'll really like it. I somehow related to the story. And it's just...deep, you know. @Nekomata I'm nearly one year in the anime world and it's as though I've devoured a great deal. It can be addicting.


----------



## CowGoesQuack (Jun 8, 2012)

@radeness i dont care much for the action scenes either. im more interested in the story and the characters


----------



## radeness (Jul 9, 2012)

@CowGoesQuack Who's your favourite character?


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

I spent about 10 months heavily immersed in manga. I read some manga in every genre and almost everything in certain ones. I've taken a break and look forward to when I go back to read all the updated ones...my "follow" list is pages and pages. 

A few faves (off the top of my head) in no particular order,

Kuroshitsuji -Black Butler
Bleach
Naruto
Half Prince
Legend of the Sun Knight
Hana to Akuma
Noblesse
and my absolute favorite repeat read would have to Biyaku Cafe, but it is mature! :kitteh:


----------



## HiZukoHere (Jul 14, 2012)

Noblesse!


----------



## gh0st (Jun 11, 2012)

Oooh!!! I <3 Manga!!!
My favorite right now is D. Gray-man
but I also read
Bleach
Naruto
D. N. Angel
No. 6
Pandora Hearts
Kuroshitsuji
Half Prince
Legend of Sun Knight
Hana To Akuma
Kaichou wa Maid-sama
Fruits Basket
Fullmetal Alchemist
Nurarihyon no Mago

And more that I can't remember at the moment... ^^"


----------



## CowGoesQuack (Jun 8, 2012)

@radeness hmmm i wouldnt say i have a favorite. as the story goes on i lose interest in some characters while gaining interest for others. as of now, i really like madara and tobi


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

I love manga! I like anime as well, but it's just not the same. The one exception where I really liked the anime was Death Note. I also like certain Miyazaki films such as Howl's Moving Castle, Kiki's Delivery Service, and Castle in the Sky. 

Some of the manga series I really like are 

Fruits Basket ~ my absolute favorite ^.^
Bleach
Naruto
Mixed Vegetables
Kaichou wa Maid-sama
Kuroshitsuji
D.N. Angel
Shinobi Life
Bitter Virgin
Kare First Love

I used to like Vampire Knight as well but it was starting to drive me nuts with the confusing plot and all the long footnotes... And I was getting frustrated with the direction things were going. Every once in a while I'll check to see if there are new chapters, but I only read it for Zero. I've only been reading manga for a few years though and I feel like I should check out some of the older well-known series that people seem to like. Suggestions?


----------



## Kiwizoom (Jul 7, 2012)

My favorite manga is Parasyte.
A complete well plotted finished Sci-Fi


----------



## Fienigma (Jun 10, 2012)

I mostly read psychological and gambling manga.

Liar Game
Gamble Fish
Usogui

Now, if only the mangaka would make new chapters more often.


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

L0ro said:


> Kaichou wa Maid-sama


I forgot that one...
Also, this one...
Ouran High School Host Club


----------



## Fool (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm a big fan of some works; was into anime years back, but it often just took too long, and fillers, flashbacks, and bad animation and voices turned me off from it.

One great thing about reading manga is that the art is _usually_ consistent or gets better (I'm looking at you, Togashi), and one can imagine the voices, speed, and play awesome music in the background.

No more Luffy taking 5 seconds to stretch out his arm and punch the villain to another island with his silly Gomu Gomu voice.


----------



## Anarcos (Jul 20, 2012)

I read many Seinen manga:

(consider that maybe the securities may be divers, the data that I read them in Italian)

Death Note, Golden Boy, Monster (I have not read much) Gantz, Caesar (of Fuyumi Soryo) Yapoo - The human cattle, Es, Buddha, Ikigami, Homunculus, Ayako.


----------



## Fool (Jul 20, 2012)

I enjoyed Death Note immensely until 
* *




died; after, it wasn't the same.

I also found Monster a fun read. Johan made Light look like an angel.

Favorite Seinen is probably Berserk (which probably has the best art of any manga I've read), and Shingeki no Kyojin the most exciting.


----------



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahh, manga. I am surrounded by a lot of people who really love anime, and occasionally they try to get me into this series or that series, but it just seems to be hard for me to get together the motivation to love it like they do. I almost always find watching the episodes really tedious (in no small part because of the side plots that they bring in to buy time for the manga artist to make more of the real story) and I hate it when the animation gets really crappy. I really prefer reading the manga. I'm just more of a reader to begin with, and then I enjoy using my imagination to sort of fill in the characters more. The art is better, and the storyline usually makes more sense. Plus I always watch anime with someone, and they're usually making annoying comments while I am trying to focus. But manga I read alone. Some people give me a hard time because they say that they don't know why manga is considered a better form of entertainment, and I don't either, but those are my personal preferences.
Xxxholic is, like, the best manga out there. I also really loved Bleach, although I haven't read it in awhile and my passion has waned as a result. One anime that I really loved was Puella Magi Madoka Magica. I think it's because I used to love Sailor Moon. Oh, and I also really liked the psychology and twistedness of Utena.
Sorry for getting so off topic and ranting about anime too. 0.o


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I've read _Death Note_ and _Full Metal Alchemist_, and haven't decided which one to start on next.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Genshiken is my favorite at the moment. I am reading Kenshin at the moment


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

I LOVE reading manga, though my taste in it is quite eclectic! ^^
I'm a huge Death Note, Rurouni Kenshin, Fruits Basket, Neon Genesis Evangelion, MARS, Eternal Sabbath, Cat Street, Ouran High School Host Club, Gakuen Alice, and Kare Kano fan! (Anime wise, I love Cowboy Bebop, Gurren Laggan, Code Geass, Hyouka, and Neon Genesis Evangelion...just to hint at the tastes I have!)


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I used to read a lot and now moved on to comics. I still read slice of life (lucky star, k-on etc) and I'm collecting dragon ball z


----------



## nordlund63 (Jul 24, 2012)

I've read a lot. Perhaps too much. But my favorites are Berserk, Battle Angel Alita, Gantz, and Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer. 

Gantz has really gone downhill lately, and Berserk and Battle Angel update at a glacial pace, but hey, what can you do.


----------



## Rocksteady (Jul 26, 2012)

I love reading manga. Mostly like fantasy one but, I'll read just about anything.

The ones I always stay up to date with are: 
-Fairy Tail
-Bleach
-Ubel Blatt
-Freezing
-GE-Good Ending
-Hayate the Combat Butler
-D.Gray-Man
-Kenichi
-Skip Beat

These are just some. I think in about the last 2 weeks I went through about 2 complete series of manga and 1 that is still going (Suzuka. Kimi No Iru Machi [which is still going and follow] and nodame cantabile)


----------



## mestika (Mar 24, 2012)

A question for all manga reader: *What is (are) your fave demographic group(s)? Shounen, shoujo, seinen, or josei?*
@Rocksteady Finally, a male reader who reads shoujo manga ^_^ What do you think about Skip Beat and Nodame Cantabile?


----------



## nordlund63 (Jul 24, 2012)

mestika said:


> A question for all manga reader: *What is (are) your fave demographic group(s)? Shounen, shoujo, seinen, or josei?*
> @_Rocksteady_ Finally, a male reader who reads shoujo manga ^_^ What do you think about Skip Beat and Nodame Cantabile?


Mostly seinen and a little shounen, but the shounen is usually borderline seinen anyway.


----------



## Rocksteady (Jul 26, 2012)

mestika said:


> A question for all manga reader: *What is (are) your fave demographic group(s)? Shounen, shoujo, seinen, or josei?*
> @_Rocksteady_ Finally, a male reader who reads shoujo manga ^_^ What do you think about Skip Beat and Nodame Cantabile?


I've read Nodame Cantabile completely in about 5-6 days, I though it was really good. I definitely liked how the story played out and how the two main characters were perfect balances for each other. 

With Skip Beat, it is pretty good, although in the almost 200 chapters that are out you really don't get a lot of Ren's character out (his back story). Like you know his persona isn't completely real (majority of it is an act) but, they don't go completely into it and in there current arc (over 20-25 chapters atm and still going.) they scarcely go into it. Although by the end of this manga, you can totally see Kyoko and Ren actually starting a relationship. Outside of Ren, the development in the other protagonist and antagonist is pretty good.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

I like:
Kodomo no Jikan :crazy:
Higurashi When They Cry
It's Not My Fault I'm Not Popular!!
RRR
Mysterious Girlfriend X
Spice and Wolf

I have a meager collection of manga consisting of ~40 books, most I just read online but I always like having a physical copy of it once it's released in the US. I have almost all of the Higurashi books.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

mestika said:


> A question for all manga reader: *What is (are) your fave demographic group(s)? Shounen, shoujo, seinen, or josei?*


Oh, I forgot to answer this in my previous post... I can't say I'm quite sure of what demographic group I fit into. I think I'm a mix of everything. Whatever is good goes.


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

I tend to enjoy all types of Manga and from time to time I'll take a chance on something. The series that I'm following right now.

Mysterious Girlfriend X
Fairy Tail
Kenichi
Naruto
Bleach
The World Only God Knows
Beelzebub 
Nisekoi
Girl the Wild's (Personal Fav)
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru
Baby Steps

There are a few others I pick up from time to time but don't follow every week/month as well.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I actually haven't read manga in around a year now, probably because I have tons of other books in my room that I made my first priority xD. I have quite a load of mangas though, my favourites being Death Note, Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles, Gravitation, Loveless, DNAngel etc. Really need to buy more though >_>


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> I actually haven't read manga in around a year now, probably because I have tons of other books in my room that I made my first priority xD. I have quite a load of mangas though, my favourites being Death Note, Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles, Gravitation, Loveless, DNAngel etc. Really need to buy more though >_>


Humm tons of backlogged games, now tons of backlogged books. I'm starting to notice a trend. :tongue:


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Mashidar said:


> Humm tons of backlogged games, now tons of backlogged books. I'm starting to notice a trend. :tongue:


 Like I said, compulsive buying T____T I do tend to read more of my books than play my games though, so I know I'll get to the mangas quicker than the games


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> Like I said, compulsive buying T____T I do tend to read more of my books than play my games though, so I know I'll get to the mangas quicker than the games


Much like a good book, a good manga can be read rather fast. Faster dare I say than a good book sometimes. Then again sometimes you get really into a manga and those 16 pages can seem like 30 pages. Where as others the 16 pages seem like 5. But depending on the artist, one panel could be 3 pages.


----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm no familiar with much manga besides the blatant school girl romance novellas that acquaintances from High School read. 

The only collection I read were of the Gon series, with that little orange dinosaur guy. I thought it was brilliant. And opened my eyes to a source I hadn't taken into consideration before, for the fact of above mentioned. There was immense satisfaction in reading Gon, granted it were more of an illustration heavy story, but the conveyance in the creatures facial expressions and surroundings did more than a line or paragraph ever could.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Picked up Oreimo vol. 1 and Toradora vol. 5 from Barnes & Noble yesterday, aw yeah. Course I've read and finished them both already but I wanted a physical copy to own and read again.


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

Love, love, LOVE Toradora!. Perhaps one of my top five anime series of all time. And that's after 15 years of anime watching. o_o


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

I read manga when I don't have a book in hand. I don't really have a number one favorite but the last one I remember reading was _Wolf Guy_. It was pretty good until the very end.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I liked anime enough back in high school, and a friend of mine got me into manga. He used to buy EVERYTHING. Then he'd lend it to me. (He also lent me some anime DVDs)

I remember reading: Love Hina, .hack, parts of Welcome to the NHK and School Rumble...I think there was more, but my memory is poor. Also, someone else lent me Gravitation. 

I've read the Pokémon Adventures manga online up to the Platinum chapter. 

There are a bunch of others I want to read, but I wanted to avoid reading them online. But I don't have the money to buy manga, so I'll probably have to settle for reading online lol.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Battle Angel, Caravan Kid and justy are all in my comic collection box plus many others...haven't bought new titles in awhile but Anime I have on DVD, netflix que and obesses with on adult swim....especially Bleach and fullmetal alchemist.

Why? why not? been reading and watchinig this stuff since I was a kid watching speed racer, kimba the white and astroboy...
And unike something like X-men (that I like too) getting into the story isn't like jumping into a story thats been going on for 40 years (hell, try watching 'all my children' or 'general hospital' tv soaps that have been on for 50+ years and firgure out whats going on and you'll know what I mean).


----------

